# New member in Europe



## TonyT2020 (Mar 18, 2020)

Fraternal greetings brothers.

I had an interesting journey which started in the MWPHGL of Louisiana in 2012 and continues in the MWPHGL of Maryland Jurisdiction,  Europe. 

I am the Chaplain of my Lodge and a Life National Sojourner. I look forward to learning from and sharing with you all. 

So more it be


----------



## Bloke (Mar 19, 2020)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## TonyT2020 (Mar 19, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 23, 2020)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2020)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## TonyT2020 (Mar 25, 2020)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome Brother.


Thank you very much.  Prayers for safety during these times of test.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2020)

TonyT2020 said:


> Prayers for safety during these times of test.


Absolutely!


----------

